# R33 GT-R installation of bumper mesh



## white_r33_gtr (Feb 4, 2021)

I would need some help to install the factory bumper mesh back into the factory bumper of an R33 GT-R.

I can't seem to figure out how to install the top of the mesh. Does the upper part belong on the inside or outside of the bumper?

Help, preferable with pictures would be greatly appreciated.


----------

